# Cincinnati RAMPS are unusable right now!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Today I tried to put in at SCHMIDT'S,THERE IS SOME TYPE OF PIPE construction going on has the ramp shut down!! So I drove over to the West side park ramp, The dock is UNDER WATER so with river going up it will be awhile till that gets fixed. The Public Landing is unusable once the river goes above 28 feet, so all 3 ramps are not usable at this time. Hope this saves folks from a long drive for nothing.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

New Richmond??


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info, especially Schmidts. The river will likely go up quite a bit with 2" of rain forecast.

Any idea on when the construction at Schmidts will be done?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

MuskyFan said:


> Thanks for the info, especially Schmidts. The river will likely go up quite a bit with 2" of rain forecast.
> 
> Any idea on when the construction at Schmidts will be done?


no I don't they are laying some type of Pipe in the ground. Not sure if they will open the road up on the weekend or not. suggest you call scmidt's for more info.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

MuskyFan said:


> Thanks for the info, especially Schmidts. The river will likely go up quite a bit with 2" of rain forecast.
> 
> Any idea on when the construction at Schmidts will be done?


Was down there last night doing prep work for Paddlefest, they should be done with that section of Schmidt in 10-12 days.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks. Appreciate the replies.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

You can get to ramp from St. Peter Rd now . I'll let you guys know when we get through the park


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

All roads are open to ramps now


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> All roads are open to ramps now


Schmidts ramp is open now?


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup, but ramp will be closed Saturday morning until 10 ish.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The boat ramps at Cincinnati will be tied up this coming Saturday due to PADDLE FEST! They will be launching out of Schmidt’s ramp and end the event at the WEST SIDE boat ramp. My understanding is there will be a section of the North side of the river that they will be using. Then there is a statement that COVINGTON Ky. is having refreshments for the folks. So that part of the river will be a ZOO with all these folks going back and forth crossing the river.
MY advice is fish above Cincinnati or below the Anderson Ferry.
Good luck for the other pleasure boats will have to be running the same area you will want to try to fish.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Is the paddle fest on Sunday too.... I was planning on fishing Sunday morning


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

cali2ohio said:


> Is the paddle fest on Sunday too.... I was planning on fishing Sunday morning


I BELIVE it is only Saturday, call Schmitz to be sure.


----------

